# Londinium I & Macap MC4



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Not having a good spot for the machine I've put it on some glide slide's and just move it into position when making coffee,and just slide it back

when finished.



















Delicious.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's a clever idea

Does the machine stay in place easily when sat on these?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

The machine stays in place, but as Its so close to the edge of the worktop I just hold the corner of the drip tray or top of the machine if not to hot while

I pull the lever, or just take the two front pads away while in use.


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Blimmin lovely!! shiny and gorgeous!!! you lucky devil!!!!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, having lots of coffee fun playing with the machine


----------

